# What is she?



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope you can see that attachment. Her fluff is longer now. She's my fetching rscue Mwnci. ... any ideas if she is a breed?


----------



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

Rescue even.. her now longer fluff is much, much finer and more silky than my old persian. If that picture works.. I'll post more.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

No breed unless they come with papers. Only 3% of cats are purebred.

She is a domestic, medium hair I think. Black smoke appears to be the coat color. Very pretty!


----------



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in the Middle East, the cat of choice here is a cheetah. Papers don't exist. She has a bent front leg as the previous people left it broken and it rehealed itself. The vet said to leave it. She can play fetch forever.. with a pimp walk.

She's petite. But due to her looks and her obsessive fetching a ball... I was just curious as to what her make up may be.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Cats don't start out as a breed, for the most part cats have been indiscriminately breeding for... who knows how long. People are the ones that have selected a handful from the population of domestics and bred them for their looks and traits, calling them a particular breed. Therefore, all purebreds started as domestics anyway, meaning all coat colors and characteristics appear in the normal population of cats and aren't specific to any breed.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

The majority of cats aren't any particular breed and aren't even a mix of breeds. Without papers, there's no way to tell. Having said that, though, it looks like she might have a bit of a smooshed face. There are a few breeds with that characteristic, such as Persian, British Longhair/Shorthair, and some others, and it doesn't seem to be a common characteristic otherwise, so perhaps there's a little bit of purebred in her history somewhere. Who knows; there's really know way to know for sure, but it's fun to imagine, isn't it?


----------



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

I've always had pure mogs until the last who was a persian. All rescues. Due to her superstar looks and her personality, people keep asking me what she is. I'm happy that she is nothing more than a mog a pretty one at that. She drops her ball on my head when I sleep until I wake to throw it for her. She's pretty special.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's an adooorable DMH by the looks of her in your photo. Love her green-gold eyes! Stunning! She looks like she may be "black smoke" in color, because I can see white coat in her ruff. Black smokes have coats that look mainly black while the cat's at rest but have about 1/2 in. white at the base of their coats on the longest hairs. If you part or blow into the coat you should be able to see the coat white at the base of the hairs. If she has that, then she's a black smoke which is an unusual color, and she may have had a silver tabby parent and a black parent.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Who cares WHAT she is??!! She is absolutely adorable! What a darling face!! Lucky her to find you and lucky you to find her!!.


----------



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I was looking for her actual colouring description more than anything else. Yes the base of her hairs are white. Yes her face is just slightly squished. So a Black Smoke she is. More pictures with her longer hair. She is a Mwnci (monkey)...


----------



## sam_pling (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoops.. put the same picture up twice. Here's the other!


----------



## EmmaFay (Nov 27, 2012)

She really does look like she has a bit of persian in her! It's quite unusual to see a flattish face like that on a Moggie. Also (and I could be wrong on this), but I don't think the silver gene is as common among Moggies as it is among purebreds. 
Also, persians are one of those breeds that gets pumped out by backyard breeders (as are siamese, bengals, and ragdolls), so it's not too too rare for a shelter cat to have a drop of persian in them.


----------

